# no hot water pressure



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Hi guys
I'm new to this form. I have a question.
The other day I recieved a "no hot water call" on a power vented JW water heater. The problem was, was that there was no "hot water pressure" at the tap itself. Cold was fine. There was no pressure regulator on the cold supply, only a vaccume breaker. A rap on the vaccume breaker solved the problem. I changed out the breaker to a new one and have heard nothing since. My question:
Is there an internal flapper type back check in the cold dip tube to stop hot water migration. I've been told there is but am not convinced. If there is, can the flapper stick and stop cold supply in therebye causing the pressure loss of hot water to the tap outlet? I'm second guessing the vaccume breaker change as being coincidental to the check valve (if there is one) un-sticking.
I see it like this. The vaccume breaker I would think makes sence to the workings of the tank. The induction of air would allow for a non vaccume situation in the tank. On the other hand, think of the thousands of systems out there without vaccume breakers working perfectly well. 
Any thoughts or suggestions?
trout lake


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How about an introduction 1st, that will help us help you.

Click here to give an *Introduction*.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Could that rap on the vac breaked have freed up a stuck heat trap?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good guess.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Some heaters have neoprene flapper inserts at the in and out ports while others use heat trap nipples. Heat trap nipples have a ball check in them. Those balls can become siezed. I've also seen them break loose and travel into the hot side causing complete stoppages or partial flow restrictions.

Or it could be that the installing plumber was pissed at the HO and put a penny in one of the lines. If that's the case you'll be back shortly to try and find it:yes:



trout lake said:


> Hi guys
> I'm new to this form. I have a question.
> The other day I recieved a "no hot water call" on a power vented JW water heater. The problem was, was that there was no "hot water pressure" at the tap itself. Cold was fine. There was no pressure regulator on the cold supply, only a vaccume breaker. A rap on the vaccume breaker solved the problem. I changed out the breaker to a new one and have heard nothing since. My question:
> Is there an internal flapper type back check in the cold dip tube to stop hot water migration. I've been told there is but am not convinced. If there is, can the flapper stick and stop cold supply in therebye causing the pressure loss of hot water to the tap outlet? I'm second guessing the vaccume breaker change as being coincidental to the check valve (if there is one) un-sticking.
> ...


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Protech said:


> Some heaters have neoprene flapper inserts at the in and out ports while others use heat trap nipples. Heat trap nipples have a ball check in them. Those balls can become siezed. I've also seen them break loose and travel into the hot side causing complete stoppages or partial flow restrictions.
> 
> Or it could be that the installing plumber was pissed at the HO and put a penny in one of the lines. If that's the case you'll be back shortly to try and find it:yes:


I have found seized check balls in heat trap nipples also. Rheem which I usually like for tank type wh, used these for a few years before changing them to the flapper type. Took me about 30 minutes or so to figure out the first time I ever came across it.


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Thanks to all you guys. Good points.
As the English would say "your the bees-knees"
tl

protec........maybe for a quarter...never a penny


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Maybe at sweat joint too near the nipple caused the lining of the nipple to melt, blocking water flow. I've seen that, too!
Total


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think you didn't catch what I ment about the penny in the pipe.



trout lake said:


> Thanks to all you guys. Good points.
> As the English would say "your the bees-knees"
> tl
> 
> protec........maybe for a quarter...never a penny


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

Protech said:


> Some heaters have neoprene flapper inserts at the in and out ports while others use heat trap nipples. Heat trap nipples have a ball check in them. Those balls can become siezed. I've also seen them break loose and travel into the hot side causing complete stoppages or partial flow restrictions.
> 
> Or it could be that the installing plumber was pissed at the HO and put a penny in one of the lines. If that's the case you'll be back shortly to try and find it:yes:


Yesterday I faced the tame problem with hot water flow restriction. I'll check both in and out ports. Tanks for great tip


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

AbsoluteDP said:


> Yesterday I faced the tame problem with hot water flow restriction. I'll check both in and out ports. Tanks for great tip


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

AbsoluteDP said:


> Yesterday I faced the tame problem with hot water flow restriction. I'll check both in and out ports. Tanks for great tip



:tank:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

get em Rick, get'em....dang you're Johhny-on-the-spot today...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PinkPlumber said:


> get em Rick, get'em....dang you're Johhny-on-the-spot today...


It's Friday, house keeping needs to be in order for the weekend.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

AbsoluteDP said:


> Yesterday I faced the tame problem with hot water flow restriction. I'll check both in and out ports. Tanks for great tip


Somebody needs to get a clean up done on their website. I quit counting the errors after 2. 

Something is a little fishy about this situation. Probably a screwy ip.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Be ready.....I have some naked cats ready for Caturday....:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Indie said:


> Somebody needs to get a clean up done on their website. I quit counting the errors after 2.
> 
> Something is a little fishy about this situation. Probably a screwy ip.


What do you mean Indie?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> What do you mean Indie?



I'm accusing the absolute of being an imposter. :laughing:

Oh, the website looks alright, except for the grammar and spelling. But the obvious spelling errors in the post make me think that absolute was not the poster, but a spammer.

Over ten years in business and they don't know something that simple.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Surely he will post a intro so I wouldn't pull such a valuable advertising link.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

AbsoluteDP said:


> Yesterday I faced the tame problem with hot water flow restriction. I'll check both in and out ports. Tanks for great tip


Can't wait to read your intro! :thumbsup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Pegasusplumbing said:


> Can't wait to read your intro! :thumbsup:



Hope its better than their website. I sincerely hope they did not pay big bucks, and it has so many errors.


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> Surely he will post a intro so I wouldn't pull such a valuable advertising link.


You are 100+10% right about the forum's value :yes:


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

Indie said:


> I'm accusing the absolute of being an imposter. :laughing:
> 
> Oh, the website looks alright, except for the grammar and spelling. But the obvious spelling errors in the post make me think that absolute was not the poster, but a spammer.
> 
> Over ten years in business and they don't know something that simple.


Well, hm..
Imposer, spammer… :no:These are quite strong words you used after I wrote just my first post here. When I look at your avatar and your location I also might think: he is not a plumber but a martial art trainer.
When I read your posts here I might think: he is not a plumber but an English teacher or Web designer.
About knowing or not knowing simple things. It is quite relative. Nobody knows everything. BTW, I cannot find your solution of the problem here. Something simple…, like this: shut off cold water supply at the tank, redirect cold water to tank’s hot water outlet, blow off hot water line by opening drainage valve. 
The website I did myself long time ago. At the time I could not afford to pay big bucks to Web guys. And because English is not my first and not even second language I’ve learnt in my life I do confess - my English is not as good as the one used by university grads. But thank you for informing me about the errors.:thumbsup: I already asked the guy who takes care of the site now to fix it.


----------



## Smitten_kitten (Sep 8, 2011)

Now how would one go about unsticking the jammed up integral ball check??


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

Is it a nipple that has the ball check? If so replace nipple. If its part of the tank. How old is the tank? Is it worth just replacing cause its about to die?


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)

View attachment 19131


Got a similar call this week, no hot water at shower valve. After some diagnostics, this came out of the Cpvc water line


----------



## Pipecommandor (Apr 18, 2011)




----------

